# chest needle decompression



## cpccoder2008 (Jun 19, 2008)

my ER physician states that he performed a bilateral chest needle decompressions ???


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Jun 24, 2008)

i have been doing research and some say its a Thoracentesis but others say its a chest tube,, im starting to get confused ??


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Jun 24, 2008)

how about 33010?
what does the procedure/progress note say?



traciecpc said:


> my ER physician states that he performed a bilateral chest needle decompressions ???


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Jun 25, 2008)

It was a critical patient who came in with cardia arrest, the progress note states " Bilateral Needle decompressions done with no return of air" 
they continued with CPR and the patient then expired, they didn't give too much detail because they performed so much on this patient


----------

